# Weird Problem with Shimano Curado 200CU BSF



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok 2Coolers:

Here's one that I can't for the life of me figure out.

I swapped out all components from one Shimano Curado CU200 BSF frame to another. Because the one I was switching from had a broken foot on the frame.

All the parts went in well, no problem there. 

When I was all done, I noticed that the reel handle was very hard to turn. I loosened the screws on the side plate and it was fine. But as soon as I tightened the screws again the reel was hard to crank again.

Anyone know what could possibly be the problem? 

Anyone???

Tommy


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Tommy,

The only problem that I can imagine, is that the anti-reverse bearing is in too far, pressing on either the metal drag washer or the handle side body. 

Try and move the bearing outwards slightly, and be sure that the crank turns smoothly, before re-assembly.

Sometimes when the handle is hard to turn, tightening the star drag to settle the drag stack, and then loosening off, adjusts the tension.

It will be an easy fix, and I'm sure nothing serious.

If it worked before, it will work again !

Let us know what happens.

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*bingo*

I think Terry has you fixed up


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Still Nothing*

Hey Terry and Alan:

Here's what I've done since your advise:

1. Removed all the drag assembly including the Anti-Reverse Bearing with only the shaft exposed from the side plate.

2. Removed the spool from the VBS cover. Replaced the VBS cover

3. Tightened the screws on the side plate.

4. Replaced handle only just to turn the shaft.

With all this, the effects I mentioned earlier were unchanged. When I looen the screws the handle turns freely. When I tighten them, it's still hard to turn or I feel a lot of drag while turning the handle.

Any advise?

Your thoughts?

Tommy


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Tommy,

It is difficult to diagnose a problem without actually having the reel in hand.

With what you have done, the only other issue I can imagine is that the replacement frame is out of sync. I can not see any other reason for the binding, when the screws are tightened.

I am sure you know what you are doing, from the sounds of it, so must assume that the other internal parts have been assembled correctly. Sometimes its worth stripping it all back down to the bare metal, and rebuild each part from scratch, just to be sure.

Maybe Allan has an idea ?

Good luck.

Terry.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Terry*

Terry:

I looks like the shaft is riding a few 1000ths too high causing all of the components on the shaft to ride a bit high as well; including the "Key Washer" and it's making contact with the inside of the side plate. This is why when it's screwed down it gets tight or harder to turn. It's making the drag washer on the underside of the "Key Washer" work like if the drag is engaged.

Hopefully I lined up the shaft correctly.

:headknock I will take the reel apart again to see if the shaft is seated in the frame they way it's supposed to.

Thanks again for all your input.

If you have any more suggestions, believe me; I am totally open.

Tight Lines Buddy,
Tommy



Zimbass said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> It is difficult to diagnose a problem without actually having the reel in hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Tommy,

That makes sense to me. Tolerances on these are very tight, so a minor misalignment could cause the binding.

The correct placement of parts is critical, so if you not 100% sure of the order they go in, let us know, and advice will be forthcoming.

Super reels actually. I still have 1 that I kept for my grandson to use. Could not think about letting it go.

Keep us posted.

Cheers.

Terry.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Curado problem*

Hey Terry, thanks for the offer. I just may take you up on that. It's good to know you have my back on this. I'll let you know what I find out.

Tight Lines,
Tommy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*problem*

when you say that you tighten screws it gets tight are you referring to the screws on side plate? If so check the drive gear shims, too many will cause the reel to be tight when you replace the side plate screws.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Screws*

Alan:

Yes, the screws I'm referring to are the side plate screws.

As for the shims you've mentioned; I have not seen any shims under the main drive gear. Perhaps they are there and I just didn't see them.

From what I remember, immediately under the drive is a fiber washer, (I think it's part of the drag system and then immediately under that is a metal anti-reverse gear.

Still trying to find a solution to this problem. :headknock

Your thoughts?

Tommy



Allan said:


> when you say that you tighten screws it gets tight are you referring to the screws on side plate? If so check the drive gear shims, too many will cause the reel to be tight when you replace the side plate screws.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

when you put it together you have the shaft held in by a plate with screws if i remember right then you have the anti reverse sprag if it has one then drag washer then main gear, this all slids through the anti reverse bearing in side plate then a small washer then keyed grag washers then washer with fabric on one side. Put everything back together and leave the components that go outside of case off and put it together and se if it is tight, if not put keyed washer and star drag on and try it . shouldn't be anything on shaft to pull it down . will check my book and get back to you


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Curado CU200BSF*

Trout250:

Thanks for the input. Let me know what you find out.

I know I'm just over looking something. I just cant find what.

Thanks again.

Tight Lines,
Tommy


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tommy,

Try removing the small copper washer that goes under the handle shaft bearing. That may fix your spacing problem. I would also try hitting your handle shaft with a wire brush all around, but especially the bottom portion, to make sure that your main gear is seating down on it all the way. I'd also be happy to take a look at it if needed free of charge. I like a challenge!

-Jacob


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I recently took my curados apart for a cleaning. I know there are 2 tabs on the anti-reverse bearing that fit into 2 slots when you drop it back together. Maybe those aren't aligned? I found it easier to put the bearing on and then align the housing as I screwed it back together. I also learned that the little plastic crescent on the 2 pins with springs will attach the wrong way and settle into place as if it belongs there. But that won't allow any handle turning. Beyond that and the other suggestions I wouldn't know.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zimbass, Allan, Trout250, BoatmanJohn and Jacob:

There was a black drive shaft washer stuck on the bearing. I didn't notice it becuase it matched to top of the bearing so well. This washer is one of two bearing washers that go on the bottom end of the shaft. I thought I was missing that washer and was about to call Allan to order one. 

Anyway, I married both washers on the bottom of the shaft, put the reel back together, tightened the side plate screws.... and BINGO!!! It all works good now.

Thanks to all who contributed. It's good to know I can count on 2Coolers for help. I'm really glad to be part of this site. 

Tight Lines to all.

Tommy


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Tommy,

Had to be an assembly issue ! Happy for you that you got it sorted.

Enjoy using it ............ a lot !!

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*fixed*



Allan said:


> when you say that you tighten screws it gets tight are you referring to the screws on side plate? If so check the drive gear shims, too many will cause the reel to be tight when you replace the side plate screws.


Glad you got it working. The brass washer is for friction the black plastic is to fill gap(shim). I have seen that a couple of times .


----------

